# Switched Petunia to raw diet



## TShot

Just thought I'd share for those thinking about trying a raw frozen diet.
Two weeks ago I switched from feeding Petunia Fromm's kibble to Instinct raw frozen diet.
I was apprehensive at first to switch because I was unfamiliar with the raw dog foods. But after reading all the benefits of feeding a raw diet I thought I give it a try. 
Petunia is an extremely picky eater. I've tried several of the highest rated kibble and can dog food brands. I fed her Fromm's Four Star for the past two years, she seemed to like it the best out of the dry dog foods. But I knew she never really enjoyed eating it. Petunia never was an enthusiastic eater, sometimes leaving most of her kibble in her bowl until she was starving. 
I can honestly say she absolutely loves the new Raw Food. Now instead of free-feeding her and leaving the kibble out all day. I feed her once in the morning and then again in the evening. She immediately eats ever speck of the raw food.
So far I've fed her The Natures variety Duck medallions and the Chicken small bites. Loves them both. I noticed that the store I buy from also carries another brand of frozen called Stella and Chewy's and it's less expensive. Do any of you know of this brand ? Any difference in quality between the two brands?
I'm very happy and Petunia is elated about the switch:whoo:


----------



## davetgabby

good for you, and good for Petunia. They're both good, from what I've heard. :whoo: Can I just mention something? Even with this option it is still recommended to add certain suppliments because these foods are formulated under the exact same rules as dry food - short in certain nutrients. This is where someone like Sabine can be very helpful.


----------



## jabojenny

I mentioned previously that I switched Timmy over to raw a couple months ago. I started with the freeze dried raw and just this week started introducing frozen. I also found that Timmy began loving to eat. Before the switch he would eat but never gobbled it down. I didn't have the luxury to leave his food out since sometimes it was canned but I also have two cats that would help themselves to what he didn't eat. Now he's literally done eating in five minutes and I've noticed he eats less and also puts out less, if you know what I mean. I went through bouts of soft stools here and there but since the switch they have been great and he is also on such a great schedule, same time everyday. Oh I'm giving him Primal. Just to add to Dave's suggestion, it is suggested to feed him an egg yolk (for amino acids) a couple times a week and also if it's possible finely ground egg shell. I haven't done either yet but I know he's had eggs before and really likes them.


----------



## jillaltman

*Switch to raw food*

Hi.

Have you noticed a change in her stool since switching to the raw?
This is the frozen raw, right.. ? Not the dried raw.. .. 
I am trying to get my 9 month old Havanese to have harder stool.
Finding it difficult.... Thanks.


----------



## TShot

Yes I'm feeding Petunia frozen raw. They are 1oz. medallions about 2"x1". She eats 4 in the morning and 3 in the evening and several treats everyday.
Her stool is firm not soft, however Petunia never has had a problem with soft or loose stool. She is extremely regular she has 2 movements per day, once in the morning and then again during our evening walk.

In fact I didn't even ween Petunia on to the raw diet. I tried to but she had no interest in eating the kibble. Luckily no problem.

She had her 4 year check-up at the vet yesterday and he says that she is perfectly healthy. I told him I switched over to a raw diet and he said that he hears good feedback from other owners about raw, but for me to watch her closely if I feed her raw bones. Just last week one of his owners dogs a (terrier mix) got a raw chicken wing caught in his throat because he inhaled it without chewing. He had to operate to save the dog.

BTW Petunia was his first Havanese in his practice, but now he sees 4 of them. He is very impressed with the overall health of these dogs. No health problems with any of them.


----------



## Miss Paige

I have fed raw (Naturals Variety) for years. I do cycle food diets but my two prefer the raw over everything but the home cooked meals. Tula can't do raw-too high in protein for her-had not thought about adding supplements but good idea Dave.


----------



## murraymonster

I switched my dog over to raw this summer. I was having the issue of Murray being picky about eating his kibble, but also his teeth would get tartar buildup very quickly, even with lots of brushing. I make my own raw food, and get the meat through a raw food coop... I liked Primal & Stella and Chewy, but making my own food is even cheaper than the kibble (Acana) that I was feeding him. I give my little guy two chicken necks or 1/2 a chicken back as one meal, and then make a mix of ground chicken or cornish hen (sometimes with bones, depending on the availability from the coop), tripe, liver, heart, pulverized veggies, some salmon oil & kelp, and egg. I make a couple of months worth at a time and freeze them into silicone muffin molds. One "muffin" is the equivalent of a meal's worth of food. Then once a week or two I give him a lamb knuckle as a meal. 

I've found a huge change in his appetite, teeth (so much better!), and stool (tiny & firmer). I wind up spending about $1-1.50/lb on food. 

Stella & Chewy's and Primal are both pretty available by me and my dog loved them. I think they're both good brands. Stella & Chewy's seems like a larger company and easier to find. Other brands that were on the more affordable side of prepared raw (at least in California) are Northwest Naturals and Halshan Farms. I haven't tried either but have heard positively from other local dog owners. 

Right now I'm out of town and picked up some dehydrated raw (Ziwi Peak) for the vacation as my dad & in-laws are a bit squeamish about the whole raw thing .


----------



## Jazz

I switched my dog from Fromm grain-free to raw last April and she loves the change. She went from a dog that spread kibble across the room to a dog that is an enthusastic eater (and that is an understatement!).

We have a wonderful butcher who supplies the dog community and is willing to cut the half pound frozen blocks of ground chicken carcass into smaller blocks for small dog owners and another local supplier who offers a wide variety of fozen ground meats (beef, lamb, pork, bison, venison etc) and various frozen fish as well as ground bone/organ/meat products and supplements. I make my own batches of raw fruit/vegetable puree which includes egg (with or without shell) and probiotic yogurt - frozen into cubes in ice cube trays. I feed about 60-65% meats and 35-40% fruit/veggie mix at each meal. I add a dose of organic cold-pressed flax oil and some supplements daily. The flax oil has made a huge difference - Jazz's historic problems with dry skin and coat disappeared with the new diet. 

While it is more trouble to prepare, the results make it all worthwhile. And Jazz definitely gives it a 'two paws up'!


----------



## davetgabby

super , Wanda. I would however take a look at a fish oil rather than flax. http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=fattyacids

Fish oil's main benefits are that it supports the immune system and contributes greatly to skin and
coat health. It also has strong anti-inflammatory properties. Especially the omega 3 fatty acid
DHA is vital in brain development of puppies, and has been shown to affect trainability
My product of choice is "Seapet" (available at http://www.seapet.com/seastarrstore/ ), since it is
the highest quality product available in a bottled format that I've found so far. All their fish oils are
manufactured from wild-caught fish, molecularly distilled, cold-processed, completely tested and
surpass all standards for heavy metals, PCBs, dioxin and other toxins
Vitamin E is a powerful antioxidant, supports a healthy skin and coat, is important for the
formation of red blood cells and helps the body to utilize vitamin K. Also, wherever essential
Omega 3 fatty acids (e.g. from fish oil or flax seed) are added to the diet, the body's requirement
of vitamin E increases slightly, so we must compensate.
What to look for:
Please only use natural vitamin E supplements, as synthetic ones are by far not as effective.
Vitamin E from natural sources is labeled as "alpha tocopherol", "d-alpha tocopherol" or "mixed
tocopherols". DL-alpha tocopherol indicates a synthetic product.
Make sure the vitamin E supplement does not contain any other ingredients, especially not
vitamin A, since this could lead to an overdose of vitamin A. Capsules are mainly available in 400
and 1,000 IU dosages, 100, 200 and 600 IU are far less common but can be found. Which
product you choose depends on the daily amount you are supplementing, and whether your dog
refuses to take capsules. Liquid products are available, which are more convenient and easier to
dose for small dogs and puppies.

Cod Liver Oil and supplement products with high vitamin A and D content
Cod liver oil contains high amounts of the fat soluble vitamins A and D, which can build up to toxic
levels in the body. Commercial foods are already more than sufficiently fortified. It is far more
beneficial to supplement a good quality fish body oil, as recommended above.
Many dogs cannot efficiently convert Alpha Linolenic Acid (ALA) from flax oil to EPA and DHA
due to a lack of desaturase enzymes and/or a diet too high in omega 6 fatty acids. As a result, the
anti-inflammatory effects of flax seed oil may not be as strong as the anti-inflammatory effects of
fish oil.
Studies have shown that omega 3 fatty acids slow the progression of kidney disease, while
omega 6 fatty acids (which are present in much larger proportion in flax oil than fish oil) enhanced
renal injury.

Sabine
Sabine


----------



## Momo means Peach

I too feed my two Nature's Variety frozen raw in the morning. They get so excited and gobble up the two patties I feed them before I can throw away the Baggie I put them in overnight in the fridge. They jump up and down, twirl and do every trick they can think of. Momo whimpers and Ume barks just to get to it. I get the same reaction from the canned variety, as well as truly raw, such as chicken livers and gizzards.

The rest of the day is a letdown for them because they get the kibbles, which are just ok in their minds.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Murphysmom2011

I feed Murphy the K9 Naturals frozen raw and he loves it. I do supplement with fish oil and probiotics. He has not had any bladder issues since we switched. Murphy also eats when we put down his food. He was always really picky with the kibble.

K9 Naturals also makes a dehydrated raw which is more expensive so I use it when Murphy is boarded. He loves that too!

My vet was happy at Murphy's annual check up as he is very healthy on this diet.


----------



## Jazz

Hi Sabine,

I had been using fish oil (both wild salmon and AllerG3) for 8 months, but wasn't noticing any significant improvement. An Animal Holistic Health specialist suggested that I try the cold-pressed flax oil if I wasn't seeing results with the fish oils and it seems to be a better fit for my dog. I do know many people using fish oils with very good results.


----------



## davetgabby

Jazz said:


> Hi Sabine,
> 
> I had been using fish oil (both wild salmon and AllerG3) for 8 months, but wasn't noticing any significant improvement. An Animal Holistic Health specialist suggested that I try the cold-pressed flax oil if I wasn't seeing results with the fish oils and it seems to be a better fit for my dog. I do know many people using fish oils with very good results.


I'm Dave, I was quoting an article by Sabine ,who is a pet nutritionist.


----------



## Jazz

Hi Dave,
Sorry for inadvertently transforming you into Sabine!


----------



## Missy

Tshot, how big is petunia? And how active? My boys are quite large 16.5 and 18 lbs, and they only get 4 -5 medallions a day. They are pretty calm dogs... But they both gain weight if they get more than that on a regular basis. So I would check petunia's weight weekly to make sure you are not over feeding til you know what she can handle. Believe me it's easier than putting them on a diet if they do gain.... Those sad hungry eyes. The reccomended amounts are often too much and don't take treats into consideration..


----------



## Sheri

I was thinking the same thing, Missy. Tucker is 14-15 pounds, and gets only 3.5 medallions each day. He isn't real active, though. Maybe Petunia is very active? Or maybe it was a typo?


----------



## TShot

Missy said:


> Tshot, how big is petunia? And how active? My boys are quite large 16.5 and 18 lbs, and they only get 4 -5 medallions a day. They are pretty calm dogs... But they both gain weight if they get more than that on a regular basis. So I would check petunia's weight weekly to make sure you are not over feeding til you know what she can handle. Believe me it's easier than putting them on a diet if they do gain.... Those sad hungry eyes. The reccomended amounts are often too much and don't take treats into consideration..


Petunia is 4 years old and weighs 14 lbs. she is active but not to the extreme.
I did cut back on the amount I'm feeding Petunia and they way I'm feeding her. 
When I feed her the NV I give her 3 medallions in the morning and a half cup of Fromm kibble in the evening. She gobbles down the raw food and sometimes she passes on the kibble and sometimes she will eat it. The Stella and Chewy's is larger raw medallions, I'll feed her two of those.
She really enjoys the raw and picks at the Fromm's kibble. 
I have two bags of Fromm's left and when that is gone I'll feed only raw and figure out the right amount to feed her.
She does several treats a day. Fromm's grain free and Bil-Jac liver treats. She is very treat motivated. She will do anything for a treat.


----------



## Miss T

I just tried Instinct Raw with T - she wasn't impressed. Wouldn't even sniff it. But I'm determined to get her onto these because I like the ingredients. So when she's done with her antibiotics in a two days I might start being tougher on her about what she can eat. At the moment I just don't want to give her antibiotics on an empty stomach.


----------

